# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Συναγερμός Turbo-x

## Neuraxia

Καλησπέρα , πρόσφατα άλλαξα μπαταρίες στον συναγερμό της συνημμένης φωτό.
Μετά απο 15 ημέρες η μια μπαταρία άρχισε να φουσκώνει (αν και καινούρια) .
Η τάση στις μπαταρίες είναι 4,4 ( φουσκωμένη) και 4V αντίστοιχα.
Απο οτι  βρίσκω στο νετ τα 4,4V είναι ψηλά, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να χαμηλώσει αυτή  η τάση?

----------


## qsd330

πρεπει να αντικατασταθει άμεσα...
αφου την αλλαξεσ προσφατα εχει εγγύηση

----------


## Papas00zas

Μέχρι 4.2 για λιθίου είναι καλό. Παραπανω δεν. Αν και απότι βλέπω είναι μπαταρίες απο κινητό ΝΟΚΙΑ με κωδικο BL-5B. Μήπως εχεις υπερφόρτιση; Εκτος αν έπεσες σε κακιά παρτίδα

----------


## Neuraxia

Δημήτρη οι μπαταρίες αλλάχθηκαν με νέες ( αυτές που βλέπετε στην φωτο) . Στο 15νθήμερο αυτή που παίρνει τα 4,4V  φούσκωσε , οπότε μάλλον ισχύει το περί υπερφόρτισης.Το θέμα είναι αν μπορεί να μειωθεί κάπως η τάση φόρτισης ώστε να μην γίνει πυροτέχνημα...

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Αν το ολοκληρωμένο που σου φορτίζει την αριστερη μπαταρία έχει χαλάσει και στην υπερφορτίζει θα σου φουσκώσει και την καινούργια μπαταρία.

----------


## Prithan

Εάν μπορείς άνοιξε τον συναγερμό ώστε να δούμε κανένα πιθανό προβληματικό ολοκληρωμένο που είναι υπεύθυνο για την φόρτιση..

----------


## Neuraxia

Δυστυχώς ο συναγερμός δεν ανοίγει καθώς η πρόσοψη είναι θερμοκολλημένη και βίδες /κλίπς δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά.
Πάντως μετά απο λίγο ψάξιμο και δοκιμές κατέληξα οτι μάλλον πέτυχα  ελαττωματική μπαταρία, 
σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## klik

Μάλλον πέτυχες ελαττωματικό brand name  :Tongue2:

----------

picdev (29-09-16), stelakis1914 (29-09-16)

----------


## Neuraxia

> Μάλλον πέτυχες ελαττωματικό brand name


Άτιμο ebay μια φορά είπα και εγώ να ψωνίσω απο Deutschland.....

----------


## Papas00zas

Να έχει τα turbo x η Deutschland λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται....τι φάση;;;;
Εκτός αν έπεσες σε ομογενή.... :P

----------


## picdev

Τραγική αυτή ή βλάβη , ή μπαταρία δεν έχει over vorlage ? Ούτε θερμική προστασία 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------

